# B13 springs and b12 springs



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

Does anyone know if the B13 stock springs will fit on a b12? Just trying an experiment?


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

Do a little research on this site and B12 Turbo you should be able to answer most any ?'s you have on that subject. Any ?'s feel free to ask.


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

SuperHatch said:


> Does anyone know if the B13 stock springs will fit on a b12? Just trying an experiment?


the B13 strut bodies and coil overs will fit on a B12 as do the front top hats. I think the springs should work too. not sure about the rates, but physical size should be the same.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The rates are better then stock B12 since the B13 is heavier and you will not have the weak spring issue that you do with the rear B12 springs.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

mille-16i said:


> The rates are better then stock B12 since the B13 is heavier and you will not have the weak spring issue that you do with the rear B12 springs.


Can you use the B13 rear springs as a direct replacement to the B12 springs without changing the other components?

-Nick


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

It was suggested that when stock springs replaced with a B13 springs, the brake hose need to be replaced too. Only for the front though.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Mervic said:


> It was suggested that when stock springs replaced with a B13 springs, the brake hose need to be replaced too. Only for the front though.


My front suspension seems to be holding up ok, but the rear is really getting soft, new springs and shocks are defintiely coming wihtin the next year. 

Can I use the B13 Shocks as in the rear as well or should I just replace the B12 ones and use B13 springs?

If I change to B13 springs in the rear, but remain B12 stuff up front, do you think the suspension geometery will feel awkward? Would I be better off doing all 4 corners at once?

-Nick


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

mille-16i said:


> Do a little research on this site and B12 Turbo you should be able to answer most any ?'s you have on that subject. Any ?'s feel free to ask.


I went through the work of making you a link and you did not use it honestly read this and it will tell you what you need to get and do to make B13 struts work on all four corners.


----------

